# Franco-flemish, retro English polyphony, Spanishs master of medieval lore revival?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Does any classical composer still alive does vocal work kinda retro in a 15th or 16th century way,
what do you think , what about Josef van Wissem lute music?

Anyother exemple ,guys you know my taste since a while : english polyphony de first balbuciment ,Franco-flemish era, spanish masters of medieval era, Gesualdo any modern composer imspired by him directely that i dont know what about the others.

I know i know ,i'mpretty mutch paradoxal guys, wanting modern composers doeing early music of there own?

:tiphat:


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Much of Arvo Pärt's work is inspired by Renaissance music (combined with other styles such as minimalism). Here's an example:


----------

